

Full Lumia 1020 Specs Revealed, Packs 6 Lenses and 3x Zoom - ulfw
http://mynokiablog.com/2013/07/10/full-lumia-1020-specs-revealed-packs-6-lenses-and-3x-zoom/

======
ulfw
41MP. Now that's innovation!

